# Diagramm im GUI Fenster anzeigen lassen?



## Daniel_213 (26. Apr 2008)

Hey ich bin neu hier   

Also Hallo erstmal 

Ich wollte fragen wie es möglich ist, ein Diagramm , dass so aufgerufen wird:




```
BarChartDemo1 demo = new BarChartDemo1("Bar Chart Demo 1");
        demo.pack();
        RefineryUtilities.centerFrameOnScreen(demo);
        demo.setVisible(true);
```


In einem Grafischen Fenster (erstellt mit Visual Class Swing Frame), in dem ich auch schon Buttons und Textfelder habe, sichtbar zu machen?


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar


----------



## Escorter (26. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

das ist ein Demo Programm. Schau dir mal die Seite an:

www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-2002/jw-1227-opensourceprofile.html

Da findest du nen guten Einstieg in JFreeChart

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Daniel_213 (26. Apr 2008)

Alles klar! Vielen Dank! 

Ohne die kostenpflichtige Anleitung ist es  doch schwerer, als ich gedacht habe


----------



## Escorter (26. Apr 2008)

Hier da sind noch gute code Beispiele...

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/CatalogChart.htm

Gruß,
Esco


----------

